# Nismo Stickers??? Where Do I Get Em



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

As to where may i be able to find NISMO stickers?.. I want to rep the nissan community and everything that revolves around it.

I think by starting something small like that, i can get other nissan people interested here in HONDAVILLE aka RENO NEVADA... I also call it NEONopolis..


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

*wassup representin reno*

hey i used to live in reno and i used to get my parts from unlimited motorsports over in sparks. its over there by summit racing. if you go into summit and ask about it, they will tell you. a guy named "tu" will hook you up with whatever you need.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

N8.. i might be able to get some for u ... that or try ebay.. they have tons of them .


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

thanks guys, i will check e-bay...... and REP-RENO!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I got a vynal plotter at work!!!!*

What did you have in mind???????


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*STYLES>...*

Considering the classic, 

NISMO in black with the O in red... Or if possible...

NISMO in Silver with the O in Red...... 

And thinkin of a 8" and a 16" one for the rear bumper/windshield, and on for the side small window.. in the rear...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Email me and we can work it all out....*

Mine are all stealth black and the reflect light at night....

My Custom intake Chrome and red reflective. 









My rear tinted windows reflective stealth black.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I LIKE THOSE ALOT!!!!.. I THINK IT WOULD LOOK AWESOME ON MY TEAL 200sx..*hint*


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Mossy performance has a set of nismo stickers for 17$. Even though I dont know how to order off that website cause you cant click on the item you want.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

martpro11... u hafta call the number to order u cant order the parts online that or email it.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Are those stickers on mossy performance stickers I can put on the outside of my car? Can they get wet?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

A member called ga16dexe or something like that has a nismo sticker on his car. I saw it in a pic. Pm him.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

A member called Ga16xe or something like that has a nismo badge in his car. Saw it on his site. Pm him


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the advice


----------

